# Schrock lake



## brohnhdon (Aug 24, 2011)

I know sharron woods metro park fishing is restricted to 15 and under and 60 and over but for anyone who has fished there, are there any bass in Schrock lake there.


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

Many nice largemouth-and many large crappie and bluegill--few cats but not many!


----------



## brohnhdon (Aug 24, 2011)

nice! when fishing for largemouth, what should i fish...cover, structure, what dock, shoreline overhangs, etc, and with what lures??

Thanks, brohnhdon


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

They only allow you to fish off docks- not any other places...no live minnows, just worms, wax worms, plastics, spinners, etc. Any of the four docks will produce for you....seen lots of big bass come from green frog plastics or rubber lures with blades...jig and twister tails always good as well....they do well throwing parallel to docks and bringing back in steady wind....good luck!


----------

